# A nice hazel cane



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah just thought I would share some pictures of my hazel. It is acually quite strong and lightweight...


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking cane. Did you use a wood glue or an epoxy to secure the handle? I hope you will not take affiance to a suggestion. Your handle seems to be on a shallow tenon and the handles being long it will put a lot of leverage on the connection when in use. You might shorten the handle some so the user weight well be more likely centered near the shaft putting less stress on the connection. 
Randy


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah I thought about that... I might take that into suggestion...


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

oh And did use epoxy..


----------

